# my baby crawled off the bed!



## somedaymama

:( :( :(

I feel so bad. I usually hear her stirring around when she wakes up in the morning and so I wake up too, so I think she might have been crawling in her sleep. We have a rail on our bed so that she wouldn't roll off, but she somehow got herself up near the head of the bed where there is no rail. She cried for a couple minutes and has been acting totally fine ever since, but I feel SO bad. We are definitely taking our bed off of the frame today and I wonder if we should take the box spring out too and use just the mattress. What do other co-sleeping families do for safety once the LOs are mobile?


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Don't beat yourself up over it! :hugs:
Lucas has gone flying off the bed a few times :lol: it's not so bad now he can walk he just climbs down himself now.

I used to put big cushions down the side of the bed and they were a big help, they came up quite high so if he fell off the bed so if he fell he usually didn't notice and would just stay asleep there 'til I woke up and got him.
Putting the mattress on the floor is an idea, just make sure it's not too cold/near a door (my sister got Bell's Palsy after sleeping on the floor near a draft) :thumbup:


----------



## Kaites

Like Kate said, try not to beat yourself up too much about it- once they get mobile, co-sleeping or not, they are going to get into trouble :) Our mattress is just on the floor, without any box spring (but it is an insanely deep mattress- something like 17" I think) and that's worked out great- she's been able to climb up and down pretty much since she started to crawl :thumbup:


----------



## Blob

:hugs: rosalie has crawled off the bed too :( it's horrible to happen though


----------



## Tulip

Dillon crawled off last week - seriously, he learned to crawl in the middle of the night -and I woke just in time to hear him land in a sitting position and bongggggg the back of his head against the radiator! As with all his mishaps, he only cried because I screamed :blush: Bed rail was ordered from Argos at 2am that night.....


----------



## kmac625

It happens to the best of us (and I am definitely not the best:haha:). I was trying to encourage Clara to nap one afternoon by lying down with her and only one of us fell asleep. Guess which one. I woke up very quickly when I heard a thud and her cry and found her on the floor at the end of the bed. :(


----------



## Kota

happened here as well.. only he rolled off the bed in his sleep! Oops. 
All I can suggest is to spend a lot of time with her teaching her 'feet first' when sliding down off things, couch, bed, etc. I know it won't; help if she's sleep crawling, but at least if she wakes and tries to crawl off it may stick in her mind to slide down feet first and stop any major bangs!


----------



## RiverSong

Aww hun its scary isnt it. Dont worry so much :) its all part of learning.xx


----------



## OliveMartini

:wave: It's happened here too!

I got straight into a taxi and took her to the doctors! As you can imagine, the doctor looked at me like I had three heads!! He told me a story about how a baby was thrown out of the third floor of a building with a fire and the baby only came away with a couple scratches!!! 

Don't beat yourself up, they cry out of shock. I'm sure falling a few inches wont do them any harm. :hugs:


----------



## JShaw

It happened to us too in the middle of the night. Our little guy landed in a half full laundry basket of clean clothes at the end of the bed, but the fall scared him pretty bad! Scared us too! Like the others said, once they're mobile, teaching them 'feet first' is a great idea. We did that and he loved being able to get down off things himself. It also made him want our help to get down. He started to make grunting noises and hanging his legs over the edge, but waited for us to wake up and help him if his feet couldn't touch anything. So in the end he learned to be safe himself with a bit of help.


----------

